# slobbering



## heidizag (Dec 1, 2014)

what's your drool situation?

Argos drools right onto the floor when we are getting ready to feed him. Other than that, his only slobber is when we're on a walk, and he shakes his head (ears flying all over the place), and then he looks like this:










He fights like a demon when I try to wipe this off, but I always do because... jeez, Argos, you can't walk around like that!!

Do you have to deal with this too? I have a friend who has a bloodhound and she deals with drool on a constant basis.

(okay, yeah this is really just an excuse for me to share this cute photo.)


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

lol I know that look lol ..... seriously if I am going to be handing out treats with the two CO's better wear a poncho.... Arka can sit in front of me and soak my jeans waiting for his turn to get a treat in a group....


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

I thought Pepper was a drooler. That was - until we got Kane. My goodness, you have to mop up after he's had a drink of water! There's literally a trail from the water bowl to wherever he is. And if he has to wait more than a few seconds for a treat or his dinner, there's a puddle.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

One advantage to having multiple dogs is that Esther wipes her face off on Molly.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Gypsy has less jowl, but drools more than Ryker. She drools when we are getting her food ready because she's a pig. Sometimes when I'm giving Ryker lots of treats in a row he will start to get foamy around the mouth.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Anyone else have a dog that drinks through his ears?

Cubby, a.k.a. Dogzilla, wasn't a drooler but he would stick his head into a five-gallon bucket of water up to his collar and remain submerged for an unimaginably long time. When he'd finally surface, about two gallons of water would be missing. 

Since we lost him, water levels in Lake Michigan have slowly recovered.


----------



## sandgrubber (May 21, 2014)

The slobber isn't so bad by itself. Coupled with the truckloads of sand and the buckets full of shed hair, however, it makes my lovely white tile floors look like the floor of some old shed.


----------



## heidizag (Dec 1, 2014)

sandgrubber said:


> The slobber isn't so bad by itself. Coupled with the truckloads of sand and the buckets full of shed hair, however, it makes my lovely white tile floors look like the floor of some old shed.


I also live by the beach and have white tile floors! I completely understand!!! The shedding is the worst in my case.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Slobber is just part of daily life with a Saint. It ranges from sounding like someone turned a faucet on inside him and leaving puddles (very slippery on hard floors) to shoe string like slingers that stick to whatever surface they come into contact with and harden to a cement like consistency almost instantly. Somewhat amusing when he's out sniffing fresh cut grass. We have also discovered beach sand sticks to drool really well...we took Bus & the kids to Lake Michigan and the poor dog had sand sticking to his jowls while we were hanging out on the beach.


----------



## heidizag (Dec 1, 2014)

LuvMyAngels said:


> Slobber is just part of daily life with a Saint. It ranges from sounding like someone turned a faucet on inside him and leaving puddles (very slippery on hard floors) to shoe string like slingers that stick to whatever surface they come into contact with and harden to a cement like consistency almost instantly. Somewhat amusing when he's out sniffing fresh cut grass. We have also discovered beach sand sticks to drool really well...we took Bus & the kids to Lake Michigan and the poor dog had sand sticking to his jowls while we were hanging out on the beach.


We had a St Bernard / Golden cross named Goliath when I was a kid. The slobber was EPIC.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

We had to clean slobber off the ceiling last night. 
Thank you Manna lol


----------



## sandgrubber (May 21, 2014)

Flaming said:


> We had to clean slobber off the ceiling last night.
> Thank you Manna lol


??? doesn't gravity prevent this? If it's projectile slobber, you've got a serious problem!!!:jaw: If it's contagious, please quarantine your dogs!!!!!


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Some dogs shake their heads vigorously to get rid of the slobber. It can end up anywhere.

Or so I've heard.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Jowly dogs tend to have less...control..over their slobber. Add in a head shake...and it can end up ANYWHERE. I have cleaned drool off of the ceiling fans, top of the refrigerator (also our upright freezer), TV screens get hit often, walls...nothing is safe. Just when you think you're safe from flying slingers because you've taken the beast outside...he shakes his head and STILL ends up getting it all over. Or, you know, just walks up beside you and wipes his face across the clean pants you've just put on because you're going out... (drool shows up nicely on black pants)


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

sandgrubber said:


> ??? doesn't gravity prevent this? If it's projectile slobber, you've got a serious problem!!!:jaw: If it's contagious, please quarantine your dogs!!!!!


This type of drool in 100% normal and extremely common in Newfoundland dogs. Don't get a newfie if you can't clean drool from everything.




LuvMyAngels said:


> Jowly dogs tend to have less...control..over their slobber. Add in a head shake...and it can end up ANYWHERE. I have cleaned drool off of the ceiling fans, top of the refrigerator (also our upright freezer), TV screens get hit often, walls...nothing is safe. Just when you think you're safe from flying slingers because you've taken the beast outside...he shakes his head and STILL ends up getting it all over. Or, you know, just walks up beside you and wipes his face across the clean pants you've just put on because you're going out... (drool shows up nicely on black pants)


All of this and more


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I met a newfie at the last agility trial we went to. He was so wonderful and sweet and I just loved him. I walked away with a PUDDLE of drool, with a dog's worth of fur cemented into it, all over my thighs and arms. It was ...impressive.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

CptJack said:


> I met a newfie at the last agility trial we went to. He was so wonderful and sweet and I just loved him. I walked away with a PUDDLE of drool, with a dog's worth of fur cemented into it, all over my thighs and arms. It was ...impressive.


Yup but I wouldn't trade it for the world. I love the temperament, size and coat. I put up with the drool.


----------



## BigLittle (May 28, 2014)

We have a "drymouth" Mastiff and have kept a running record of how far his drool has gone. It's 6-1/2 feet up a wall. I imagine if we didn't have high ceilings, we would find some on the fans. He has also nailed my dad in the scalp with a shoelace...

And fur+drool I swear we need to start selling it as an industrial adhesive. We're trying to sell the house and I've found drools on the wall where as I'm cleaning, I'm _literally stripping the paint off the wall but the dang drool is still glued on like it was before I destroyed the paint around it._


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

BigLittle said:


> We have a "drymouth" Mastiff and have kept a running record of how far his drool has gone. It's 6-1/2 feet up a wall. I imagine if we didn't have high ceilings, we would find some on the fans. He has also nailed my dad in the scalp with a shoelace...
> 
> And fur+drool I swear we need to start selling it as an industrial adhesive. We're trying to sell the house and I've found drools on the wall where as I'm cleaning, I'm _literally stripping the paint off the wall but the dang drool is still glued on like it was before I destroyed the paint around it._


What's the difference between a dry mouth vs not a dry mouth mastiff? Is it the shape of the muzzle or jowls?


----------



## BigLittle (May 28, 2014)

jade5280 said:


> What's the difference between a dry mouth vs not a dry mouth mastiff? Is it the shape of the muzzle or jowls?


It's the shape of the jowls. When a drooly dog pants, there is a little pocket formed by the lower lip where saliva tends to collect. In a drymouth, it is smaller than normal. You can have a dog that is not very droopy and yet it drools more than a looser-lipped dog because the pockets are bigger.


----------



## RiRo (Jun 23, 2015)

Oh goodness. So glad to know this is normal. Our boy drools all over the place, in fact I just wiped off a string that he slung over the top of his nose. And I was worried there might be something wrong with him because he foams at the mouth when he's been outside or gets a treat so it's good to know that's part of the drooling. Now, if only I could get him to stop walking up to the couch to wipe his jowls. : /


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

Cold be worse, Manna and Vitae like to wipe off on random people's pant legs


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Flaming said:


> Cold be worse, Manna and Vitae like to wipe off on random people's pant legs


Buster, too! And he doesnt limit himself to the outside....


----------



## RiRo (Jun 23, 2015)

Oh goodness! Lol. It's in the 90s here so I've been wearing shorts and my husband makes sure they're in their kennels when coming from and going to work since we still haven't learned not to jump. Wouldn't put it past him to wipe them on pants since he's already a leaner.


----------

